# Brake Flip Flop Center DH V3 2012



## pazze84 (9. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche diese Brake Flip Flop Center Scheibe zur Aufnahme des Bremssattel. Aus irgendeinem Grund war nur eins im Karton. 

Hoffe einer hat noch so ein ding rumliegen. 

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## pazze84 (2. Oktober 2014)

Thema kann geschlossen werden  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

